# Legal opinion - umbrella co's / agencies & residency



## Hot Stepper (May 14, 2013)

I would appreciate some advice or a suggestion as to a legally qualified person that can be recommended to give a UAE immigration Policy based opinion. 

I am aware that it is possible for 'contractors' or flexible workers to utilise the services of an umbrella company or service co in Abu Dhabi to provide employment and sponsor a residents visa. 

However, someone with a knowledge of European immigration law suggested that this type of thing is frowned on in Europe / uk and an attempt to crack down on it is in swing. They believe that the 'spirit' of the law in the UAE is the same and that firms shouldn't be offering sponsorship to flexible workers / contractors. 

My opinion is that the law and legal provisions in the UAE are substantially different in spirit to the UK and that due to the labour law stating if you are out of work for 3 months u must leave, the bank guarantee for residency and the sponsorship requirements, then it is not considered a risky thing to do or a grey area of law and is completely normal. 

Any viewpoints and suggestions for qualified legal sources in AD gratefully received. 

Many thanks.


----------

